

We Need More Cameras, and We Need Them Now - chrisdinn
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2013/04/boston_bomber_photos_the_marathon_bombing_shows_that_we_need_more_security.html

======
Kudzu_Bob
Where there is multiculturalism there must be cameras. Lots and lots of
cameras.

------
jerrya
I like Farhad Manjoo, but I deplore this article of his.

If you want to sell me on increasing surveillance, don't bother selling me all
the upside based on fear. Any random salesjerk can do that.

Instead, let me know what sort of information you consider needs to be made
public, what sort you do agree should be kept private, and what safeguards you
think should be put in place to guarantee that information is safeguarded.

------
dmschulman
I enjoyed how he brings up and then completely glosses over the fact that:

"Once a city is routinely surveilled, the government can turn every
indiscretion into a criminal matter. You used to be able to speed down the
street when you were in a hurry. Now, in many places around the world, a speed
camera will record your behavior and send you a ticket in the mail. Combine
cameras with facial-recognition technology and you’ve got a recipe for
governmental intrusion. Did you just roll a joint or jaywalk or spray-paint a
bus stop? Do you owe taxes or child support? Well, prepare to be
investigated—if not hassled, fined, or arrested."

An idea also notably absent: the current amount of surveillance we stomach as
a nation has helped and continues to help in many criminal investigations.

From what I understand about terrorism, many times the terrorists don't get a
chance to leave the scene.

~~~
signalsignal
Did you just use drug abuse and vandalism to support your argument?

